# Isn't she lovely...



## Arch (26 Jun 2008)

Also posted in Cafe, so apologies, but in case any recumbentists missed it...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKpukhOXcEI


I could seriously want one of these. It might just be the colour... It feels fast just sitting in it!

I'm thinking of some of the hills I was tearing down on holiday on 3 wheels, and imagining them with bugger all wind resistance..


----------



## Riding in Circles (26 Jun 2008)

Arch said:


> Also posted in Cafe, so apologies, but in case any recumbentists missed it...
> 
> I could seriously want one of these. It might just be the colour... It feels fast just sitting in it!
> 
> I'm thinking of some of the hills I was tearing down on holiday on 3 wheels, and imagining them with bugger all wind resistance..



That is the least wind resistance possible and no mistake.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Jun 2008)

Link? (I've seen it though, and yes, she is!!!)


----------



## Arch (26 Jun 2008)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Link? (I've seen it though, and yes, she is!!!)




D'oh! Added...  Thanks...


----------



## Arch (26 Jun 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> That is the least wind resistance possible and no mistake.



Aye, it's a technical term....


----------



## Riding in Circles (26 Jun 2008)

It does look nice, it is made by a Canadian canoe manufacturer I understand.

Once I have finished the design for the carbon tail boxes on the 700 and the Expedition I may look at other items to see how velomobile like I can get a Catrike.


----------



## Arch (27 Jun 2008)

I was thinking, I've got a trike, so with some bamboo canes for a frame, and the world's biggest knitted sock...

On second thoughts, perhaps not...


----------



## tdr1nka (27 Jun 2008)

I've held back on this one because I'm just not sure about it.
It's always made me think of Motorbike fairings these days that cost a fortune to replace if they get cracked or broken.

Maybe it was because I was once asked to leave an American 'bent site because of silly comments I made about body shells.

I just thought one of these would be good on my KMX?















All I did was express a preference for the Reliant Regal(top)as to passers by it would be going backwards down the road.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (27 Jun 2008)

Is that you in the video Arch?


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (27 Jun 2008)

I think it would look great painted purple with some 'veins' painted down the side


----------



## tdr1nka (27 Jun 2008)

It is Arch, in the vid and in?/on the trike!!

Considering your excesses of chocolate in France, how did they manage to tempt you into giving the trike back?


----------



## Riding in Circles (27 Jun 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> It is Arch, in the vid and in?/on the trike!!
> 
> Considering your excesses of chocolate in France, how did they manage to tempt you into giving the trike back?



They put a Mars bar in such a place that she had to get off to reach it.


----------



## Arch (27 Jun 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> They put a Mars bar in such a place that he had to get off to reach it.



Ahem!

Yes, I'm the _woman_ seen riding it outside, with the manic grin and the hair-all-over-the-place. It was windy, but to be honest, my hair looks like that most of the time anyway...

Tdr1nka, yes, we were being VERY careful not to scratch it - that's why it goes so slowly through the exit tent - you can't see, but Jase is fitting between some narrowly placed trestle tables... On the other hand, I suspect fibreglass can be re-polished if necessary and repaired if you know what you're doing.


----------



## byegad (27 Jun 2008)

I'm in love. Luckily for Arch the object of my affections is the trike!


----------



## Arch (27 Jun 2008)

byegad said:


> I'm in love. Luckily for Arch the object of my affections is the trike!


----------



## Night Train (27 Jun 2008)

Arch said:


> I was thinking, I've got a trike, so with some bamboo canes for a frame, and the world's biggest knitted sock...
> 
> On second thoughts, perhaps not...


I was thinking bent laminated wood frame and doped canvas in the style of WW2 aeroplanes for mine as one option.


----------



## Night Train (27 Jun 2008)

I really like these, they have a very froggy sluggy look about them.


----------



## Riding in Circles (27 Jun 2008)

Arch said:


> Ahem!
> 
> Yes, I'm the _woman_ seen riding it outside, with the manic grin and the hair-all-over-the-place. It was windy, but to be honest, my hair looks like that most of the time anyway...
> 
> Tdr1nka, yes, we were being VERY careful not to scratch it - that's why it goes so slowly through the exit tent - you can't see, but Jase is fitting between some narrowly placed trestle tables... On the other hand, I suspect fibreglass can be re-polished if necessary and repaired if you know what you're doing.



Oops, should have watched the vid, I shall amend it.


----------



## redshift (30 Jun 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> It does look nice, it is made by a Canadian canoe manufacturer I understand.



Sorry, just to clarify: Is that 'it's made by a manufacturer of Canadian Canoes (not necessarily Canadian)?' or 'it's made by a Canadian Canoe manufacturer (who happens, coincidentally, to be Canadian)?'


----------



## Riding in Circles (1 Jul 2008)

redshift said:


> Sorry, just to clarify: Is that 'it's made by a manufacturer of Canadian Canoes (not necessarily Canadian)?' or 'it's made by a Canadian Canoe manufacturer (who happens, coincidentally, to be Canadian)?'



Neither, it's made by a canoe manufacturer who is in Canada.


----------



## CopperBrompton (1 Jul 2008)

It would be great for the occasional winter day, but I wouldn't want to be stuck inside one the rest of the time. For me, being in the open air is a key part of the cycling experience.

Ben


----------



## tdr1nka (1 Jul 2008)

A case of peddle your own canoe?

On a calm day tho I bet it goes like sh*t *ff * sh*ny sh*vl*!


----------



## BentMikey (1 Jul 2008)

That's not very good, because IME shoot sticks to a shovel.


----------



## Amanda P (1 Jul 2008)

Arch said:


> I was thinking, I've got a trike, so with some bamboo canes for a frame, and the world's biggest knitted sock...



Not a million miles away from Lee W's velomobile body for his Trice, made from recycled estate agent's boards.

Or something like that...


----------



## Riding in Circles (1 Jul 2008)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> It would be great for the occasional winter day, but I wouldn't want to be stuck inside one the rest of the time. For me, being in the open air is a key part of the cycling experience.
> 
> Ben



I run a small fairing in the winter but find my feet cook in summer so do without it then.


----------



## Carwash (1 Jul 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> It is Arch, in the vid and in?/on the trike!!
> 
> Considering your excesses of chocolate in France, how did they manage to tempt you into giving the trike back?



Interesting you should mention that, because she's been telling everyone else how terribly virtuous and restrained she was regarding sweet things in France.


----------



## Arch (1 Jul 2008)

Carwash said:


> Interesting you should mention that, because she's been telling everyone else how terribly virtuous and restrained she was regarding sweet things in France.



That was only on one occasion! The rest of the time, I was a total pig...


----------



## Amanda P (1 Jul 2008)

Each day this thread persists, I'm stuck with this earworm...


----------



## tdr1nka (2 Jul 2008)

BentMikey said:


> That's not very good, because IME shoot sticks to a shovel.



Ahh yes, but not to a shiny or highly polished shovel.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Jul 2008)

So you say, but perhaps only an oiled one. One of my chores used to be to wander around the 1 acre garden (in Zimbabwe) and pick up all the dog doodoo with a shovel, and chuck it in the septic tank. Sticks like shoot to a shovel is the more appropriate version, IME.


----------



## NickM (2 Jul 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> Considering your excesses of chocolate in France, how did they manage to tempt you into giving the trike back?



If one consumed an excess of chocolate while inside the trike, might one have to live in it forever? 

It is jolly nice... but then so is a (fully suspended, highly evolved) Quest, and the cost is comparable. If you can bear the waiting time for the Quest, that is - but at least that gives you a chance to save up for it.

If only I had a garage...


----------



## NickM (2 Jul 2008)

BentMikey said:


> That's not very good, because IME shoot sticks to a shovel.


We have an experienced Shit Shoveller on the forum? 

Makes a change from the legion of Shit Stirrers


----------



## BentMikey (2 Jul 2008)

Aye, I used to hate it. Especially when we had 22 German Shepherds at one time.


----------

